# North Korea stages largest ever military parade



## Saishin (Jul 27, 2013)

> North Korea mounted its largest ever military parade to mark the 60th anniversary of the armistice that ended fighting in the Korean War, displaying its long-range missiles at a ceremony presided over by leader Kim Jong-Un.
> 
> The missiles, mounted on gigantic trailers, rolled through the sprawling Kim Il-Sung square in Pyongyang, as jet fighters and helicopters screeched through the overcast skies above and soldiers chanted "Let's fight, fight, fight... for our republic!"
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1HMhBAVk44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Jul 27, 2013)

Meh, losers of the future.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 27, 2013)

Dem legs.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 27, 2013)

North Korea's paper-mache is unparalleled. LONG LIVE THE DEAR LEADER


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2013)

Meanwhile their villagers consume each other.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 27, 2013)

are they doing the can-can?


----------



## Mael (Jul 27, 2013)

More resources wasted and all the while China lets it happen.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2013)

Does the North think they won or something?


----------



## Mael (Jul 27, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Does the North think they won or something?



Yep...and to make it funnier, many of them don't credit China's assistance.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 27, 2013)

Why hasn't anyone nuked them yet?  I get that they don't pose a real threat but this guy is starving his country and just being a general criminally insane child.  The people shouldn't be killed, but he and his old fucking generals need to be "in an accident".


----------



## Fiona (Jul 27, 2013)

I couldnt help but  at this


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 27, 2013)

Subarashii said:


> *Why hasn't anyone nuked them yet? * I get that they don't pose a real threat but this guy is starving his country and just being a general criminally insane child.  The people shouldn't be killed, but he and his old fucking generals need to be "in an accident".



Oh sure nuke a country that's attached to China like a suckling babe on a tit. Do you know how that'd go down? Learn 2 geopolitics.

Plus Americans generally have bad aim when it come to hitting their target.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7UIVy4dC8[/youtube]

Time to get my nerdage commentary on.

At 0:54 is the M1985 152mm SPG courtesy of China. Basically  without the enclosed turret because NK is poor as shit.

1:03 is a Mi-26. Surprised NK can still have those things fly. Largest helicopter in the world.

1:18 is the KN-1 cruise missile. Basically North Korean modified Chinese SY-1 Silkworm Anti-Ship Missile.

I can't believe it, but 1:20 are fucking  light bombers. Holy shit those things are old as fuck.

1:23 are S-75 Dvina Surface-to-air missiles

1:31 is the , a Scud-C ripoff and the the basis of most ballistic missiles used by most shitty third world countries (Iran, Syria, Cuba, Myanmar, etc.)

1:48 is the dreaded . A system that is probably not actually operational. I imagine these are dud missiles on some TEL's.


----------



## Mael (Jul 27, 2013)

Which is why the Norks are outright jokes.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 27, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7UIVy4dC8[/youtube]
> 
> Time to get my nerdage commentary on.
> 
> ...



Hey Harry, when you do take over the world with your weapons of mass destruction... 

Spare me please.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 27, 2013)

I was actually wrong on the SPG. It's a M1981 122mm system. Mistook the D-74 howitzer it uses for a D-20. Silly me.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 27, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I was actually wrong on the SPG. It's a M1981 122mm system. Mistook the D-74 howitzer it uses for a D-20. Silly me.



Shame on you for mistaking your weapons of war  


Some dictator you would make


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 28, 2013)

another parade?

why not spend your money on feeding your own damn people instead of this

also, are those cheerleeders


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2013)

They aint nothing without China yo.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Needs more upskirt pics imo.


----------



## AkiraDono (Jul 28, 2013)

it looks like a K-pop music video


----------



## Chelydra (Jul 28, 2013)

Well at least the parade was entertaining


----------

